# My Power Tongue Jack Just Blew Up !!



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I just went to get our trailer from the storage lot so we can go camping this weekend. I hooked up like I always do, and brought the trailer all of five miles to the house. When I tried to lower the jack so I could unhook, all it did was make noise, but the foot didn't go down (this is the Ultra Fab 3500 with the extendible foot - and it's only two months old!!).

I pulled off the little cover on the top and saw the middle thingy *not* spinning around, and it didn't do anything when I tried to use the manual crank. I had to take the flippin' thing off and put on the jack that came with the trailer (thanks to the neighbor for not letting me throw it away....







)

I took the top of the jack apart and found a few gears that didn't quite look right, but I wasn't sure what I should be looking for anyway. When I pulled off the lower foot to remove the jack, I found what looks like a couple big washers, a twisted cotter pin, and some pieces of metal - IN THE BOTTOM OF THE FOOT !!!

Anybody ever have a jack self-destruct like this?

Harumphh. I'm irritated. I WILL NOT go camping this weekend without a power tongue jack. Waaaahhh. Camping World, here I come - receipt in hand......grrrrr......

I'm getting an Atwood.....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Kevin,

Sorry to hear about your jack! You haven't happened to install the new Fastway prototype have you? Not expecting that to be an issue, just curious.

This problem is not unheard of, and the single biggest reason I went with the Atwood jack. Many of the other brands use plastic, or nylon gears. The Atwood is all metal internals. Before you head off to camping world, I would verify the specs of what they have.

Just my two cents.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Insomniak said:


> I'm getting an Atwood.....


...better late than never!









Sorry about your bad luck.

And I whole heartly agree with NOT going camping WITHOUT a power tongue jack!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I think you just got a bad one -- but overall UltraFabs are fine ...

5 years ago they stopped using plastic gears and went with metal ...

sounds like a gear jammed .. broke the cotter pin... and spun off....

That could have happened to any brand of jack...


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

I feel your pain, Insomniak...I have the Ultra 3502, and on the last day of our last trip (which included the Zion rally), I hooked the TT to the TV and pushed the button for the jack to lift off the ground. The jack was moving up, but sounding odd, and then two large metal washers dropped out the bottom of the jack; however, the jack continued moving up, but sounded normal.







UH OH! When I got home, I lowered it and it held the TT up fine. The jack appears to be working fine, but I'm sure I'll need to replace this electric jack. Any thoughts on what happened or suggestions?









Thanks everyone,
Eric


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

If you will contact the folks at Ultra Fab I'll bet they demonstrate customer service at it's best. http://www.ultra-fab.com/


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your problem, but I can't be of any help.....

I don't know jack about it!









Other than I recommend the Atwood.









Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Kevin,

Well that really bites! I don't think Camping World sells the Attwood, but I could be wrong...

Are you really going miss out on a camping trip because of a little inconvenience like that?









I'm thinking that if you go for an Attwood, the best deals are online, so you will have to wait for it to be shipped to your house...

My advice, go for the Attwood









Let us know what you decide,


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Morgueman said:


> I feel your pain, Insomniak...I have the Ultra 3502, and on the last day of our last trip (which included the Zion rally), I hooked the TT to the TV and pushed the button for the jack to lift off the ground. The jack was moving up, but sounding odd, and then two large metal washers dropped out the bottom of the jack; however, the jack continued moving up, but sounded normal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The brand new ultra 2500 I tried first went up only about a inch then made a large popping sound and the TT dropped about a inch. When I went to remove it I also found two large washers at the bottom. I called up CW and they sent me out a UPS label and then went online and bought a Atwood 3500 and it works like a champ









Scott


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Well, Camping World doesn't carry the Atwood, or Barker brand of tongue jacks. Guess I'll either have to return the Ultra-Fab and get another one, or suck it up and buy a different flavor elsewhere. Sounds like this "washer popping off the spindle-thingy" isn't an isolated incident. Didn't have any problem with the same jack on our old 23RS though. Course, the dealer now has that jack......









What's the scoop on the Barker VIP, Hi-Power, or Super jacks? Don't hear much about them, but they sure look purty in the catalog I got from our friendly RV dealer.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Just save yourself the time and hassle and go get your atwood 3500









Call Atwood Mobile and see if they have a dealer nearby...maybe you can get an internet price match










574-264-2131


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Check out ebay: Item number: 130120683198. This guy has 12 available as of 06:30 on 7/26/07 and it's listed for a buy it now price of $196.99 + $21.90 shipping. Just trying to help. Good luck!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I had a Barker on my old TT and it lasted almost three years. I went to an Ultra-fab 3000 because it was on sale and switched it to the Outback when I bought it. However, I've never really been impressed with the Ultra-fab, though I know others really like them. Perhaps I might feel differently if I had gotten the 3500 (I've learned to get the max from now on), but I've read, heard and seen much about the Atwood that has convinced me to but the largest Atwood on my next tongue jack purchase.

I know that does not help you in your present travails but you mentioned the Atwood so I thought I'd chime in. Can you return the Ultra-fab and exchange it for an Atwood? Given your experience, after a very short time, they may be will ing to deal.

Scott


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

NobleEagle said:


> Check out ebay: Item number: 130120683198. This guy has 12 available as of 06:30 on 7/26/07 and it's listed for a buy it now price of $196.99 + $21.90 shipping. Just trying to help. Good luck!


Insomniak - I'm sorry to hear about the problem with your new power jack.







How frustrating. Hopefully they will come through with a warranty replacement post-haste!

I just received approval (last night) from the Bank-of-the-wife







to get an Atwood 3500. The best price I had seen to date was through www.BigDiscountRV.com for $262.00 (free shipping and no sales tax). I used the info above from NobleEagle and just placed my order!







Total: $218.89 *SWEET!!!*









***Edit - Oh yeah, I will keep the old manual crank handle just in case. ***


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Sorry about the busted up electric jack.

But I really can't understand all the fuss made about these electric jacks when I am able to take care of my set-up's manually with minimal irritation about having to crank the handle some. Its not like cranking the handle involves any sort of heavy back breaking work. The jack does all the work.

I guess when its all you know, there is nothing to fret.

C-est la vie

p.s.

Then again, I only own a 21RS.


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Mgonzo2u said:


> Sorry about the busted up electric jack.
> 
> But I really can't understand all the fuss made about these electric jacks when I am able to take care of my set-up's manually with minimal irritation about having to crank the handle some. Its not like cranking the handle involves any sort of heavy back breaking work. The jack does all the work.
> 
> ...


I'm with you Marc, but I only have a 23RS. I wouldn't miss a camp trip for something like that. It's the only thing I know. Don't get me wrong, I do want an electric jack but for the extra couple minutes it would take would not deter me. Good luck Insomniac and let us know what you get. I was gonna look at the Ultra-Fab but I am leaning toward Atwood for sure.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Mgonzo2u said:


> But I really can't understand all the fuss made about these electric jacks when I am able to take care of my set-up's manually with minimal irritation about having to crank the handle some. Its not like cranking the handle involves any sort of heavy back breaking work. The jack does all the work.


In my case, my wife is always asking if there is something more she can do to help out. She has a history of back problems and with an electric jack, she can guide me back to hook up and then she can easily work the jack. I'll still place the WD bars in the sockets ahead of time so she doesn't have to lift those. Then she can do the rest while I work on other things.

It's not a huge deal, but then it's one more thing she *can* do to help and she'll feel good about it too.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Wait just one moment, you mean to tell me by adding an electric jack I can get the DW to help......me?

Hmmmm

I just may need to rethink my stance.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Mgonzo2u said:


> Wait just one moment, you mean to tell me by adding an electric jack I can get the DW to help......me?
> 
> Hmmmm
> 
> I just may need to rethink my stance.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm telling ya.

I quit tent camping years ago because it was becoming too much work to load and unload all of the camping equipment we eventually ended up with.

Even though having a TT has its advantages, the storage away from home and all that entails to get it hooked up and back to the house for loading and then unloading and back to the storage lot is really becoming alot more work than I intended when I got back into camping again with my DW (and now our DD).

If it wasn't for the little one, we might just be ex-OB'rs at this point because it is alot of work again.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Its not like cranking the handle involves any sort of heavy back breaking work. ......Then again, I only own a 21RS.


Yeah, right. Try cranking the 31RQS over and over when you mess up and forget to do something and need to re-hook two or three times.







I sure do enjoy my Atwood!







Besides, I'm old!









Mark


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Yeah, I'm lazy! Even cranking our old 23RS in the heat of the desert, or when it's really humid was a miserable experience. I'd sweat like a pig. Much easier to press a button!

When I called them a little while ago, the Camping World chickie said "usually when people return a jack, it's because they say they don't work - you said yours broke"..... Uh, yeah...it broke and now IT DOESN'T WORK !!

I'm off. This could get ugly....


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Mgonzo2u said:


> Wait just one moment, you mean to tell me by adding an electric jack I can get the DW to help......me?
> 
> Hmmmm
> 
> I just may need to rethink my stance.


I don't think so. My wife bought an electric can opener and I still don't like helping in the kitchen.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I jack have a SAM jack. And a COREY hitching director. The maintenance and feeding are a little expensive but they are very reliable.









As for the stabilizer jacks the ALEX & MADISON crankers fight over the crank handle. But I solved this issue by purchasing a second handle.









I figure if I feed em' I should get some work out of em'! Life is good.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Ok, back from CW with a new Ultra-Fab jack. They just gave me another one without too much grief. I walked in and they said "ahh, we didn't realize it was you on the phone Mr. Insomniak." Pretty soon I'll have my own parking spot there...

Brought the new jack home and installed it in about 10 minutes. Tested it, went to put the adjustable foot back on the bottom, and TWO BIG WASHERS FELL OUT






























WHAT'S THE DEAL WITH THESE LOUSY JACKS ????

I'm gonna order something else. This one just has to live through one trip this weekend


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

Insomniak said:


> Ok, back from CW with a new Ultra-Fab jack. They just gave me another one without too much grief. I walked in and they said "ahh, we didn't realize it was you on the phone Mr. Insomniak." Pretty soon I'll have my own parking spot there...
> 
> Brought the new jack home and installed it in about 10 minutes. Tested it, went to put the adjustable foot back on the bottom, and TWO BIG WASHERS FELL OUT
> 
> ...


Total bummer for ya...sorry it happened. As stated before, I had the same EXACT problem...the mysterious two washers falling out. It's like a change machine. Does your jack work ok anyway? Mine appears to be fine, otherwise. Maybe they're just "extra" pieces?







One of these days, I'll call the manufacturer to figure it out.

That's my 0.02 washers.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Insomniak said:


> WHAT'S THE DEAL WITH THESE LOUSY JACKS ????
> 
> I'm gonna order something else. This one just has to live through one trip this weekend


I'm not gonna say it again























ok, I can't stand it! atwood, atwood, atwood, atwood


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Ahem.....Missy......

Camping World doesn't carry anything other than Ultra-Fab jacks, and if this "new" one lives for a few days, it will have done it's job. Despite losing a couple of seemingly extra washers, it looks like it's still working - ala Morgueman.

How much you wanna bet I'm going to bring the old hand crank jack with me.......you know, just in case.....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Insomniak said:


> Ahem.....Missy......
> 
> Camping World doesn't carry anything other than Ultra-Fab jacks, and if this "new" one lives for a few days, it will have done it's job. Despite losing a couple of seemingly extra washers, it looks like it's still working - ala Morgueman.


Oh, I know this...like i said earlier, just get through the weekend at the CG and then take the POS back to CW


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Insomniak said:


> Ahem.....Missy......
> 
> Camping World doesn't carry anything other than Ultra-Fab jacks, and if this "new" one lives for a few days, it will have done it's job. Despite losing a couple of seemingly extra washers, it looks like it's still working - ala Morgueman.
> 
> How much you wanna bet I'm going to bring the old hand crank jack with me.......you know, just in case.....


My electric jack came with an 'emergency' crank handle that I am supposed to stick in the top of the jack itself- if it dies on me. I have yet to use it, but wouldn't that be easier that carrying the old hand crank jack with you??


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Man, Insomniak, what bad luck. Maybe that is Ultra-Fab's calling card. You buy an electric jack and you get two washers...














. Hope it holds up for you.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

NobleEagle said:


> Check out ebay: Item number: 130120683198. This guy has 12 available as of 06:30 on 7/26/07 and it's listed for a buy it now price of $196.99 + $21.90 shipping. Just trying to help. Good luck!


Now 10 left!


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> Check out ebay: Item number: 130120683198. This guy has 12 available as of 06:30 on 7/26/07 and it's listed for a buy it now price of $196.99 + $21.90 shipping. Just trying to help. Good luck!


...just bought one! 6 left. (Happy Days are here again!)


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

kjdj said:


> I jack have a SAM jack. And a COREY hitching director. The maintenance and feeding are a little expensive but they are very reliable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know you, but "I like the way you think"..........I thought the same way until the first trip I took without my "boys". The first thing I did when I got home was a trip for an Atwood. I was alittle smarter with the new trailer and had it installed at Lakeshore predelivery. I love the trailers and I love the whole family, outdoor, traveling thing, but if I want a workout, I'll get a gym membership.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Being a Roo owner, I have to say this is a necessity for the Roos. Here's why I say that. There was a post not too long ago about bikes being so low that they drag on the hinge of the ramp door. Some people (including myself) carry some extra wood to prop the ramp or hinge so the bike can be loaded and unleaded without hanging up on the pitch of the door. After I disconnect, I lower the front of the trailer as far as it will go (I also lower the stab jacks so the TT is somewhat supported). I lower the ramp door so the pitch is more gradual and I get my (close to 1000#) bike out of the garage. After the garage is empty, I again use the electric jack and raise it to level the trailer. I have to say a 28KRS is a little heavy to hand crank this many times although in an emergency I would do it (with the supplied emergency hand crank handle).


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

You hear litte here about the Barker jacks as most are Atwood fans. However, the Barker is a very well built unit with a heavy duty ball screw (3500 model). It has the added feature of an adjustable level on top so you can more easily set-up your rig. I adjusted my Barker level to match my stove-top, so it's dead-on every time. Barker also has insanely great customer service and routinely ships out parts or whatever free of charge as needed. I would highly reccomend them.

Barker 3500


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

A friend of mine in AZ is buying a SOB toyhauler and I recommended an Atwood 3500 and he did some searching on Ebay and he found one for $219.99 plus $19.95 shipping. Anyway, seems like a great price if anyone is interested.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

California Jim said:


> You hear litte here about the Barker jacks as most are Atwood fans. However, the Barker is a very well built unit with a heavy duty ball screw (3500 model). It has the added feature of an adjustable level on top so you can more easily set-up your rig. I adjusted my Barker level to match my stove-top, so it's dead-on every time. Barker also has insanely great customer service and routinely ships out parts or whatever free of charge as needed. I would highly reccomend them.
> 
> Barker 3500


Ill second the Barker. No problems yet. has the level and the hand crank if needed. My dealer included 3000 in the sale and ive been happy.


----------

